# Important topic



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I was wondering what psi should the stock 17's be at. There at 34 now but it says 44 max. So what should I put them at.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

35psi all around.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Check out this thread.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9558&highlight=tire+pressure

I give a good explanation on this one.


----------

